# Athearn SD40T-2 Cotton Belt



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just got an Athearn SD40T-2 Cotton Belt Railroad #8373 NIB from Ebay. It's a sweet loco and DCC ready. Any suggestions for the best decoder and sound chip to stuff into it?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What scale is it?
Is it a Genesis?


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's HO. I did a little digging around and found a youtube vid showing an install of a Tsunami GN1000 # 828051 sound decoder with motor control. It replaces the light board. It's made to fit the Athearn Genesis EMD 645 2nd gen diesel, so the sound should be right on. I guess I answered my own question.


----------

